# The Golden Age of gaming 1980-2005



## VILEPLUME (Sep 5, 2020)

Before micro-transactions, DLC, pre-order, gold editions, EA becoming evil, etc. I mean some of it was there, but it seems every game released today is no longer the "full game". Remember buying only 1 version of the game and you got the full game? Some indie games try to do this today, but I don't think mainstream games will ever return to normal.


----------



## BaginsZA (Sep 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Before micro-transactions, DLC, pre-order, gold editions, EA becoming evil, etc. I mean some of it was there, but it seems every game released today is no longer the "full game". Remember buying only 1 version of the game and you got the full game? Some indie games try to do this today, but I don't think mainstream games will ever return to normal.


I remember buying doom on 1.44mb stiffy... Played that game for over a year and enjoyed every minute.. DII, Dungeon keeper and Duke followed, some of the best gaming years I have ever had!


----------



## Gond00s (Sep 5, 2020)

Imho the only time ive ever had fun with games is from the good ole days of the n64 or shit my lil game boy


----------



## xox (Oct 8, 2020)

yea i hate dlc its terrible i pay $80 to get the game on a disc 6 months later theres 3 dlcs and then a complete edition cd with the dlcs included for $80 again like wtf makes me not want to buy AAA titles until a year after they come out


----------



## kratos015 (Oct 8, 2020)

xox said:


> yea i hate dlc its terrible i pay $80 to get the game on a disc 6 months later theres 3 dlcs and then a complete edition cd with the dlcs included for $80 again like wtf makes me not want to buy AAA titles until a year after they come out


With you there, rarely buy games on release. I've been getting my PC games from a site called CDKeyz, or scouting Steam sales. 

First console was a SNES, Donkey Kong Country 1-3 and Ocarina of Time for the N64 are some of my favorite games. 

But damn, I just finished Witcher 3 a few months back and it was legit one of the greatest gaming experiences of my life.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2020)

My first game system was an Atari 2600 back in 1977. It was $129.98 at Sears back then, and that's when it first came out. Crazy shit.








Atari 2600 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My first game system was an Atari 2600 back in 1977. It was $129.98 at Sears back then, and that's when it first came out. Crazy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colecovision was my first. Atari Pitfall. Still got my long term memory.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Colecovision was my first. Atari Pitfall. Still got my long term memory.


That came out next. My friend had one of those. They were better than Atari.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That came out next. My friend had one of those. They were better than Atari.


Pong, tennis, hockey, jai-lai as recalled. Earlier. Sucked after Atari came out. My house was the spot for a year or so. Enjoy life.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Pong, tennis, hockey, jai-lai as recalled. Earlier. Sucked after Atari came out. My house was the spot for a year or so. Enjoy life.


I think you mean the Atari sucked after the Coleco Vision came out. The Coleco was better, and faster.

Mine came with Combat. It looks pathetic now, but it was fun as hell back then.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2020)

@PadawanWarrior What is with the KISS TROLLS?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think you mean the Atari sucked after the Coleco Vision came out. The Coleco was better, and faster.
> 
> Mine came with Combat. It looks pathetic now, but it was fun as hell back then.


Played tank battle. After. Black and white only. Paddle controls with large knobs. LOL.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @PadawanWarrior What is with the KISS TROLLS?


Someone called us a band of trolls, so we're having some fun with it. It started here last night. It was funny as hell.




__





Is it ready for harvest?


Okay. I fuck with you.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Someone called us a band of trolls, so we're having some fun with it. It started here last night. It was funny as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trolls maybe. Band not. I heard you guys sing. LMFAO! TY!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Trolls maybe. Band not. I heard you guys sing. LMFAO! TY!


It's funny too because people keep wondering why all the trolls. Just like you did, lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's funny too because people keep wondering why all the trolls. Just like you did, lol.


I was beginning to wonder if sub categories were becoming cults. 3 on the board and it looked like an invasion.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I was beginning to wonder if sub categories were becoming cults. 3 on the board and it looked like an invasion.


Nope. Just stoners having fun.


----------



## xox (Oct 9, 2020)

kratos015 said:


> With you there, rarely buy games on release. I've been getting my PC games from a site called CDKeyz, or scouting Steam sales.
> 
> First console was a SNES, Donkey Kong Country 1-3 and Ocarina of Time for the N64 are some of my favorite games.
> 
> But damn, I just finished Witcher 3 a few months back and it was legit one of the greatest gaming experiences of my life.


i hear that pirating games i do my fair share, i got a modded ps3 and a modded ps4. on the ps4 my current collection is somewhere over 1600 titles. i can play nes, snes, psx, ps2, atari, etc on the ps4 as well unfortunatly the n64 titles are laggy needs more work. i used to play alot of pc but i think modded consoles are they way to go im actually currently typing this on my ps4 on a linux partition. with linux on the ps4 you can also install steam and play some steam games. steam also released there own version of steam for linux that is built ontop of wine so that you can run windows games on linux in steam as well worth the effort if you can get your hands on a modded console.


----------



## kratos015 (Oct 9, 2020)

xox said:


> i hear that pirating games i do my fair share, i got a modded ps3 and a modded ps4. on the ps4 my current collection is somewhere over 1600 titles. i can play nes, snes, psx, ps2, atari, etc on the ps4 as well unfortunatly the n64 titles are laggy needs more work. i used to play alot of pc but i think modded consoles are they way to go im actually currently typing this on my ps4 on a linux partition. with linux on the ps4 you can also install steam and play some steam games. steam also released there own version of steam for linux that is built ontop of wine so that you can run windows games on linux in steam as well worth the effort if you can get your hands on a modded console.


I had Homebrew installed on my Wii way back when, and the custom firmware on the PSP. 

PSP was the shit with CFW. PS3/4 CFW development must not be much of a priority for the devs working on it in their spare time, back in 2007/2008 I was playing N64 games on the PSP and its hardware pales in comparison. Could play anything up to the PS1/N64 generation of games, and all PSP games were free. 

I used to make a killing in high school installing CFW on people's PSPs. $.25 per NES game, $.50 per SNES, $1 per N64, $5-10 per PS1 game, and $5-$20 per PSP game. Not to mention the $20 I'd charge to install the CFW in the first place. 



I still prefer PC instead of modded consoles, personally. The devs usually update things religiously. I can't believe how far emulation has come in the last few decades. 

Remember when ePSXe was new and it could barely do shit? Or when Project 64 was still on version 1.0? Shit takes me back haha 

Biggest reasons I prefer emulation on the PC is because of the resolution scaling, HD texture packs, and forced 60fps on some games. Breath of the Wild and Wind Waker HD looks nuts on CEMU, 60fps with 21:9 aspect ratio support. I bought a 35in 3440x1440 monitor last year after saving up for a while and I just can't go back after experiencing that.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 9, 2020)

xox said:


> i hear that pirating games i do my fair share, i got a modded ps3 and a modded ps4. on the ps4 my current collection is somewhere over 1600 titles. i can play nes, snes, psx, ps2, atari, etc on the ps4 as well unfortunatly the n64 titles are laggy needs more work. i used to play alot of pc but i think modded consoles are they way to go im actually currently typing this on my ps4 on a linux partition. with linux on the ps4 you can also install steam and play some steam games. steam also released there own version of steam for linux that is built ontop of wine so that you can run windows games on linux in steam as well worth the effort if you can get your hands on a modded console.


Hell ya man. I've been pirating games since the Commodore 64 came out, lol.

My parents got me a private phone line so I ran a BBS for awhile. Before the internet. While I was at school people were calling up my computer and uploading me games. I had a ratio. Like for every game you give me, you can download 2 or 3.

All my consoles are hacked, except my sons PS3 and PS4. If I mod his PS4 he won't be able to play the online version against others would he? Or is there a way around that now.



kratos015 said:


> I had Homebrew installed on my Wii way back when, and the custom firmware on the PSP.
> 
> PSP was the shit with CFW. PS3/4 CFW development must not be much of a priority for the devs working on it in their spare time, back in 2007/2008 I was playing N64 games on the PSP and its hardware pales in comparison. Could play anything up to the PS1/N64 generation of games, and all PSP games were free.
> 
> ...


I still have my hacked PSP. That's a cool little system.

I had like 100 XBox games on a server once. Microsoft was calling my ISP complaining. My ISP finally called and told me Microsoft was getting mad. Well I wasn't selling anything, so it's not like they could really do much. I kept the server up. I just went to a different site to advertise it.


----------



## Medskunk (Oct 9, 2020)

Soulblade anyone? Super star soccer deluxe?? I stopped gaming bout 7 years ago. They were getting really annoying and overrated for nothing. Nfs2, black ops... Ubers. 
Mainstream wont be the same defo @VILEPLUME they re making too much to stop that sht. Was talking to a friend yesterday whos friends with a mobile phone game developer theres this dude that has spent 100k in this strategy game. Insane this young money. If a proper Bandicoot was out maybe id think about gaming again. 

My first ones was amstrad CPC and then amiga!! Nostalgia lane


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 12, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> Soulblade anyone? Super star soccer deluxe?? I stopped gaming bout 7 years ago. They were getting really annoying and overrated for nothing. Nfs2, black ops... Ubers.
> Mainstream wont be the same defo @VILEPLUME they re making too much to stop that sht. Was talking to a friend yesterday whos friends with a mobile phone game developer theres this dude that has spent 100k in this strategy game. Insane this young money. If a proper Bandicoot was out maybe id think about gaming again.
> 
> My first ones was amstrad CPC and then amiga!! Nostalgia lane


Have you played the new Bandicoot?









Crash Bandicoot™ 4: It's About Time | Home







www.crashbandicoot.com





Another note, I just finished playing Mario Odyssey with my son and what a great game. They did a great job combining old and new elements together.


----------



## Medskunk (Oct 12, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Have you played the new Bandicoot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh wthell no just released?? I havent checked for a year. Thx dude! 

You reminded me of Abes odyssey! What a game.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2020)

I disagree. Old games had great value but for story lines new games win hands down. Last of us, red dead 2, gta5, a way out. Great story games with tons of shot to get into. 

Streets of rage 2 is still the greatest game of all time though


----------



## batcavedjr (Oct 15, 2020)

i would also recommend you guys to check out this list of best discord servers for fortnite. its done by a friend of mine.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I disagree. Old games had great value but for story lines new games win hands down. Last of us, red dead 2, gta5, a way out. Great story games with tons of shot to get into.
> 
> Streets of rage 2 is still the greatest game of all time though


Oh yeah the stories have definitely improved, but the main component "gaming" hasn't changed too much. For example Pokemon Sword has amazing graphics and is an upgrade to the original on Gameboy. But the game is basically the same, train, catch, battle, gym leaders...its a formula that works so why change it. Shit, some new games aren't even new but just re-skinned. 

So more of my complaint would be games haven't become original anymore. The only original things now is how to milk gamers for more money, micro transactions , skins, dlc, etc. Indies are trying but its hard to make a really good game with a small budget.


----------



## kovidkough (Oct 24, 2020)

counter terrorists win...


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 24, 2020)

I had or played all the old school games as they came out, Atari, Intelevison, Colico etc. I remember the first portable Nintendo's. I still have a bunch.

Than Coleco came out with mini table top arcade games.

I think some of the best times we had gaming back in those days was going to the arcades. Nothing like being a kid and walking into those places. Tons of games noise and lights going, it was an experience. Since I enjoyed it so much as a kid I decided to start bringing some back to life as an adult. That meant learning all there was about those old school cabinets. I still have a bunch from when I was repairing them.


Even kept and rebuilt an old 1971 pinball because I had not done it before.


Sure none of these are anything like a modern video games and I do love my Xbox One but will likely never be as good as the wonder of exploring these games as they were created. It was a simpler time when technology didn't run everyones day to day life. When new games were exciting and the technology was not seen a million times before. No matter what your preference, old or new, if you are having fun than life is good. Have a great day all. I am off to press some rosin.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 28, 2020)

For anyone thinking of buying the new Xbox or PS.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 28, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> For anyone thinking of buying the new Xbox or PS.


You know 80's stand ups of your favorites are priced around the same when blemished. Been looking for tempest after this thread. LOL. Damn you people.More money to waste space and frustrate me. LOL.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 31, 2020)

BaginsZA said:


> I remember buying doom on 1.44mb stiffy... Played that game for over a year and enjoyed every minute.. DII, Dungeon keeper and Duke followed, some of the best gaming years I have ever had!


Duuuuuuke nuke em


----------



## 7CardBud (Oct 31, 2020)

Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 31, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I had or played all the old school games as they came out, Atari, Intelevison, Colico etc. I remember the first portable Nintendo's. I still have a bunch.
> View attachment 4723823View attachment 4723824
> Than Coleco came out with mini table top arcade games.
> View attachment 4723825
> ...


I'm jealous of the Multicade. That's awesome.


----------



## LEDHabitat420 (Oct 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Colecovision was my first. Atari Pitfall. Still got my long term memory.


Pitfall was awesome!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Duuuuuuke nuke em


Until the gazillionth time. "Push It" embedded in my head. Good times.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)

http://imgur.com/GfkglxY


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 2, 2020)

I like the old arcade games. Bought this in lock down. Approx 20,000 games. C64, Nintendo, all sorts of stuff on it. Great fun.
Would love a pinball.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I had or played all the old school games as they came out, Atari, Intelevison, Colico etc. I remember the first portable Nintendo's. I still have a bunch.
> View attachment 4723823View attachment 4723824
> Than Coleco came out with mini table top arcade games.
> View attachment 4723825
> ...


awesome collection man!

for pinball, if i can ever find a Gorgar, i'm gonna buy it. first talking pin and many hours/quarters spent playing it.

how about Dragon's Lair? never could beat that one at the arcade. wonder if any/many have survived? it was based on a laser disc ( i think?)


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 2, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> awesome collection man!
> 
> for pinball, if i can ever find a Gorgar, i'm gonna buy it. first talking pin and many hours/quarters spent playing it.
> 
> how about Dragon's Lair? never could beat that one at the arcade. wonder if any/many have survived? it was based on a laser disc ( i think?)


Thanks man. I loved Gorgar, they had one at a camp ground we used to go to when I was a kid so I spent much time on it. It was awesome. There are still some dragons layer games out there, just hard to find. Yes they were laser disk for video cut scenes. The pic of the stand up games I show has a home made game. It's between soul edge and Super Mario. It was a Die Hard arcade game but I cut out the control panel and replace it with a custom one I made. It lights up blue with vibration and sound. It has a track ball, spinner, side buttons for pinball and guns wired into it. It will play every arcade game, laser disk game, Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Saga Genesis and a ton of pinball games. I have it all programed with an interface. I like the Laser disk games. There was Dragons Lair, Dragons Lair 2, Space Ace, Astron Belt, Cobra Command, Road Blaster, Cliff Hanger, Thayer's Quest, Mad Dog McCree, Time Gal, Badlands, Super Don Quix-ote, M.A.C.H.3, Bega's Battle, Revenge of the Ninja, Cube Quest, Mad Dog 2, The Last Bounty Hunter and a pile of others. They were cutting edge back when they came out, lol.


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Nov 2, 2020)

Xbox 360 and PS3 were Probly the peak of bestness. N64 was best also. I have a hacked ps2 now with anygames I want, but the graphics... never liked those lines on the screen with PlayStation...


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Thanks man. I loved Gorgar, they had one at a camp ground we used to go to when I was a kid so I spent much time on it. It was awesome. There are still some dragons layer games out there, just hard to find. Yes they were laser disk for video cut scenes. The pic of the stand up games I show has a home made game. It's between soul edge and Super Mario. It was a Die Hard arcade game but I cut out the control panel and replace it with a custom one I made. It lights up blue with vibration and sound. It has a track ball, spinner, side buttons for pinball and guns wired into it. It will play every arcade game, laser disk game, Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Saga Genesis and a ton of pinball games. I have it all programed with an interface. I like the Laser disk games. There was Dragons Lair, Dragons Lair 2, Space Ace, Astron Belt, Cobra Command, Road Blaster, Cliff Hanger, Thayer's Quest, Mad Dog McCree, Time Gal, Badlands, Super Don Quix-ote, M.A.C.H.3, Bega's Battle, Revenge of the Ninja, Cube Quest, Mad Dog 2, The Last Bounty Hunter and a pile of others. They were cutting edge back when they came out, lol.


same with me on Gorgar. it was at the local YMCA. loved that pin. 
there is a place not too far from me called the manitou springs penny arcade. they have one buildiing with nothing but old pins. some are really old from early 60's. 
how hard was refurbing that pin? i have a pretty strong electro/mech background. is the key to find a model that has parts available? or does that not matter?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 2, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> same with me on Gorgar. it was at the local YMCA. loved that pin.
> there is a place not too far from me called the manitou springs penny arcade. they have one buildiing with nothing but old pins. some are really old from early 60's.
> how hard was refurbing that pin? i have a pretty strong electro/mech background. is the key to find a model that has parts available? or does that not matter?


It is not difficult, most games you can still get parts for. The electro mechanical are not difficult, I found most of the word was sanding contacts that had just oxidized over time. There are some circuit boards in them that sometimes need some work but if you have ever done any board level repair it is not a big deal. 

I think the coolest pinball I ever saw was the Wizard of Oz. That think is just amazing with the HD screen, holograms in the crystal ball etc. Check this out.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 2, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> same with me on Gorgar. it was at the local YMCA. loved that pin.
> there is a place not too far from me called the manitou springs penny arcade. they have one buildiing with nothing but old pins. some are really old from early 60's.
> how hard was refurbing that pin? i have a pretty strong electro/mech background. is the key to find a model that has parts available? or does that not matter?


You can also find rebuild kits for the rubber in them. The ones I worked on always got full new rubber all around. It's basically different size elastic bands on everything. Usually have a pile of light bulbs to replace as well, also not a big deal.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> It is not difficult, most games you can still get parts for. The electro mechanical are not difficult, I found most of the word was sanding contacts that had just oxidized over time. There are some circuit boards in them that sometimes need some work but if you have ever done any board level repair it is not a big deal.
> 
> I think the coolest pinball I ever saw was the Wizard of Oz. That think is just amazing with the HD screen, holograms in the crystal ball etc. Check this out.


yes, i've played that one before. if i had that much cash, i loved the Iron Maiden pin. big Maiden fan helps!! i played that a bunch too. 5 to 8 grand for a pin is ridiculous though.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> You can also find rebuild kits for the rubber in them. The ones I worked on always got full new rubber all around. It's basically different size elastic bands on everything. Usually have a pile of light bulbs to replace as well, also not a big deal.


sounds easy enough. i look thru craigslist every few weeks just to see what's available.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> I like the old arcade games. Bought this in lock down. Approx 20,000 games. C64, Nintendo, all sorts of stuff on it. Great fun.
> Would love a pinball.
> View attachment 4731582
> 
> View attachment 4731583


From where and how much? I want one.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 2, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> From where and how much? I want one.


A local guy makes them. Only $1400 Aussie.
I'm sure someone local to you would do them to.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2020)

New highest score on Donkey Kong. Productive day..lol


----------

